# Let’s see those original paint J33s



## NickM (Feb 9, 2019)

Just looking to start a post for original paint j33s.  These are definitely my all time favorite stingrays

I know super deluxes have always been popular, but in my opinion true original j33s are harder to come by


----------



## mcmfw2 (Feb 10, 2019)

Iv'e got nothing lol...


----------



## NickM (Feb 10, 2019)

Lol, mark I know you got something tucked away over there


----------



## stoney (Feb 11, 2019)

Nick your right they are tough to find. The only 2 I ever had in 35 years of this are 2 I bought from Joe Olimpio ( about 1995 ) in New Hampshire. Both violet, 1 real nice original and 1 restored. Unfortunately still looking for their pictures.


----------



## 60sstuff (Feb 11, 2019)

Nick,
I would agree, the J33 is a rare Stingray, especially in its “Factory Paint”.
Patina, scratches or a rub is OK with me as long as it’s not a repaint.
Period correct decals or stickers are one of my Favorites on these old bikes.

You have a cool J33

The closest I’ve come to a nice one is in the Sales Brochure.

Thanks for sharing, Chris.


----------



## unregistered (Feb 11, 2019)

Here’s one? 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1965-Sting...291507?hash=item5d869b6d33:g:144AAOSwj9JcQ8Tn


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 11, 2019)

Maybe we should change the title  ?
Let's see how many members dont have original paint j33's ?


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 11, 2019)

Technically?  Original paint.  I had an original pint can of the Schwinn lime and it covered the whole frame and guard.
The only Stingray I have ever restored and my favorite of the Stingrays!  I was blown away that the paint was useable after umpteen years.
Fully restored Hi loop bike with as much of the correct parts as I could find.  Joe in Cleveland did the seat restoration
top notch!  Miss that little bike!

pix of the project now long gone.


----------



## REC (Feb 12, 2019)

Here's one I got a while back - still wearing the remainder of its original paint. I have not had it out in quite some time, but I rode it a bit when I first got it.



REC

PS: Not as pretty as Bob's, but its still a nice one!!


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 22, 2019)

here's a winner

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=223397331962


----------



## Jrodarod (Feb 23, 2019)

Riding thru the streets in LA!


----------



## Logan64 (Feb 10, 2021)

My CA***** Original J33+6


----------



## Logan64 (Feb 10, 2021)

My LA****** J33+6


----------



## Grumpy Grampy (Feb 10, 2021)

Logan64 said:


> My CA***** Original J33+6
> 
> View attachment 1355285



Is that a wheelie bar


----------



## Logan64 (Feb 10, 2021)

Grumpy Grampy said:


> Is that a wheelie bar



Yes, original Whamo. I have one for all of my J-33s. The Violet just hasnt gotten it yet


----------



## Logan64 (Feb 10, 2021)

And my other CA****** J33-1 Two Speed Kickback. This is my rider bike.


----------



## Jackpop (Feb 14, 2021)

My N4


----------

